# Show steer



## rosslogan (Dec 29, 2013)

what do y'all think??


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I love that back shot!!! He's a nice guy and doesn't look like he needs much to finish him up.


----------



## rosslogan (Dec 29, 2013)

I think he's about 700 pounds


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I like him. Has some good potential.


----------



## rosslogan (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

nice! when is your show! my son also does steers he is also showing an angus. his show is in Sept. Good luck!! nice top, thick, nice rump! with time and good feed and exercise he's going to be nice!


----------



## rosslogan (Dec 29, 2013)

Ill show him either sept or January depending on hair growth


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice steer! I never understood the want for tons of hair on cattle although it would be fun to clip. Anyway he looks great! 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## rosslogan (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks


----------

